# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Türk Kimdir, Türklük Nedir?"

## bozok

*İbrahim METİN den Bir Galip Erdem Kitabı: “TüRK KİMDİR, TüRKLüK NEDİR?”*

*Osman OKTAY*



 

*“Alt kimlik – üst kimlik”* tartışmalarından sonra Türk’ün ve Türklüğün *“yok”* sayılmaya çalışılarak Türklüğe hakaretin suç olmaktan çıkarıldığı bir dönemde, 70 yıla yaklaşan hayat yolculuğunu milleti için kateden İbrahim Metin hizmetlerini adeta taçlandırdı: *“Türk Kimdir, Türklük Nedir?”* adıyla yayınladığı eseri, kendisine ve Türk milliyetçiliği ülküsünü benimseyen binlerce insana önderlik, ağabeylik yapan Galip Erdem’in yıllar önce kaleme aldığı yazılardan yapılan bir derleme. Yıllar önce yazılan yazıların tam da bugünlerin kafa karışıklıklarına bir cevap olacağını ve bazılarına -eğer okuma zahmetine katlanırlarsa- ışık tutup doğru yolu bulmalarına vesile olacağını söyleyebilirim.

Bilenler bilir; Galip Erdem teşhisleri doğru, öngörüleri isabetli, deryalar gibi yüklü bir dava, düşünce ve fikir adamı olup* “Bir lokma bir hırka”* misali dünya malında gözü olmayan derviş meşrep yaratılışlı idi. Onun içindir ki, hayatını anlatmaya çalıştığım eserime *“Kendini Unutan Adam”* ismini koymuştum. 

Ne çare ki, bu deryalar misali donanımlı insanda -çeşitli dergi ve gazetelerde yayınlanan bunca yazısına rağmen- bir yazı tembelliği vardı. üoğu, 1969’lardan başlayarak İbrahim Metin’in çıkardığı Devlet Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan yazılarının önemli bir bölümü de bu yüzden İbrahim Bey’in kendine has metodu ile biraz da zoraki olarak yazdırılmıştı. Biz, bir kaç arkadaşla birlikte O’nun çizgili kağıtlara kurşun kalemle yazdığı okunması güç yazılarını daktilo ederek, dizgiden sonra da okuyup tashihlerini yaparak yetişmiştik. şimdi bu kitap elimize geçtikten sonra İbrahim Ağabey’in ne büyük iş başardığına bir defa daha şahitlik edip Galip Erdem’in yeri doldurulamayan bir değer olduğuna dair inancımızı pekiştirdik.

Millet olarak* “Okuma özürlü”* bir toplum olduğumuzu herkes kabul ediyor. *“Hafıza-i beşer nisyan ile maluldür”* demişler. Kısacası, *“insan unutma özürlüdür”* demek olan bu sözü yabana atmadan Galip Erdem’i tanıyanlar ve sağlığında yediden yetmiş yediye O’na *“Ağabey”* diyenler bu kitabı mutlaka okumalı ve okutmalılar. İbrahim Bey, kitaba yazdığı *“Sunuş”* yazısında, *“…Kovboy serüvenleriyle tarih icad edenlerin sınırlarımıza dayandığı çağımızda, binlerce yıllık tarihini göremeyen ‘ama’lara, Galip Erdem’in ışık olacağını düşünüyoruz.”* Diyor. O *“ümalar”*ın bu kitabı görünce ya da duyunca burun kıvıracaklarını biliyorum ama, yine de merak ettirip okumalarını sağlayacak gayretler içinde olmalıyız.

MalÃ»m; günümüzde bir furya daha başlatıldı: Yetmişli yıllarda Türkiye’yi uçurumun kenarına sürükleyen bir gürÃ»h, *“Hatırla Sevgili”* ve *“68 Kuşağı”* masallarıyla yeni nesillere pir ü pak olarak sunulmaya çalışılıyor. Gözlerine at gözlüğü takanlar, ellerine geçirdikleri sağlı sollu TV kanalları ile gazete sayfalarında ahkam keserek zalimi mazlum, asiyi masum gösteriyor; o karanlık günleri unutmuş görünen ya da yaşamadıkları için bilmeyen insanlarımıza da ahlarla vahlar çektiriyorlar. İbrahim Metin, Sadi Somuncuoğlu, Emine Işınsu, Ayhan Tuğcugil 12 Mart 1971 muhtırasına kadar ve sonrasında yaşananları, kurdukları Töre – Devlet Yayınevi’nce yayınlanan bir dizi kitapla ortaya koymuşlardı. *“Uçurumun Kenarındaki Türkiye”* serisi içinde yayınladıkları* “TüS Dosyası”, “TİP Dosyası”, “TİKP Dosyası”, “DEV-GENü Dosyası”* gibi kitaplar, bugün masum gösterilmeye çalışılan insanların Türk Devleti ve Milleti’ne yaptıkları ihanetlerin belgeleriyle dolu.

İbrahim Metin, çıkardığı bu kitapla TüRE – DEVLET Yayınevi’ni yeniden ayağa kaldırmış oluyor. Galip Erdem de zaten TüRE – DEVLET’in bir parçası idi. Bu ayağa kalkışın ilk eserinin O’na ayrılması tam isabet. Bildiğim kadarı ile Galip Erdem’in geçmişten geleceğe ışık tutan yazılarından oluşan ikinci kitap da baskıya hazır. Bu arada milliyetçi camianın büyüklerinden değerli insan, düşünce ve fikir adamı Dündar Taşer’in MESELE isimli kitabı da yıllar sonra yine aynı yayınevince yeni baskısı ile hizmete sunulacak.

Galip Erdem’in yazılarından oluşan *“Türk Kimdir, Türklük Nedir?”* isimli eser, *“Irk – Millet – Milliyetçilik”, “Milletten Milliyetçiliğe”, “Türk Milleti’nin Teşekkülü”* ve *“Türk Birliği”* ana başlıklarını taşıyan dört bölümden oluşuyor. Kitabın Giriş yazısı olarak da Galip Erdem’in *“Uyuyanlara Ağıt”* isimli yazısı seçilmiş. Yazı, uyuyan nemelazımcıları ve yetkili mevkilerdekileri milliyetçilerin, ülkücülerin uyandıracağı teması üzerine kurulmuş. Heyhat ki şimdi millet olarak hep birlikte adeta horul horul uyuyoruz. Okursak belki önce biz uyanır ve öteki uyuyanları da uyandırırız. 

Ne dersiniz?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRK KİMDİR, TüRKLüK NEDİR?
280 Sayfa, 15 YTL
(Toplu isteklerde indirim uygulanır)
TüRE – DEVLET YAYINEVİ
Dünya Gündemi Gazetecilik Yayıncılık Ltd. şti.
Talatpaşa cad. Nu: 49/1 BAHüELİEVLER/İSTANBUL
Tel: 0532 774 11 23
Belgegeçer: 0212 644 70 75
E-Posta: [email protected]


(www.turkocagi.org.tr)

----------

